# New "Chrome Centerline" wheels from Vincent



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Vincent added another style to their line up today, they are calling them "Chrome Centerlines" 


While not a dead ringer for the 1:1 Centerlines, they're still a good looking wheel, and it's always nice to have another style option :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I likey a lot!!!

Gotta get me some on them there. :freak:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

ooh !


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

a pair of those would look really bitchin on a lead sled


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

do they have multiple widths like with their other wheels? cuz a set of big fatties out back and little skinnies up front would get any Chevelle or Camaro or Nova looking like all the ones I saw in my high school parking lot in the '80s...

--rick


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

ParkRNDL said:


> do they have multiple widths like with their other wheels? cuz a set of big fatties out back and little skinnies up front would get any Chevelle or Camaro or Nova looking like all the ones I saw in my high school parking lot in the '80s...
> 
> --rick


Yep, A thru E :thumbsup:

However, they only have them for Tjets at this time, hopefully they'll make them for Tomy/Tyco in the near future


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

win43 said:


> sweet!!!!!!!!


What Jerry said...yeah baby!! Bz


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just got an email from Germany ......... :woohoo: ......... my centerline wheels have been shipped. :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Heil Vincent!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

TBI said:


> a pair of those would look really bitchin on a lead sled


Think i'm gonna have to try that. I have a few sleds hanging around.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm curious whether or not you could...and what they would look like with Anthills photo-etched inserts installed....

oh boy oh boy oh boyo!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

can someone please provide a link? MEV doesn;t seem to have these yet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those would also look cool with those chrome center moons/discs, just to add a little depth...RM

http://shop.vincent-wheels.de/


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks Randy!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> I'm curious whether or not you could...and what they would look like with Anthills photo-etched inserts installed....
> 
> oh boy oh boy oh boyo!


What a great idea!!!!!! I will check that out. I just happen to have one set on Anthill's inserts and my centerlines got here yesterday.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I placed an order today ... I was just sticking stuff in my cart... it added up to 156 bucks... only to get email saying that the site processed by payment, but it has no list of what I ordered. Vincent asked me for a list. Since I was mostly going through the site and impulse buying, I can't remember what I bought.. 6 of this, 8 of that, 12 of the other thing... 

I have to cancel my order and try again.... but I have to ask, what kind of site processes your paypal payment whithout remembering what items made up the total? 
How could have it even come up with a total without knowing what's in the cart? 

Crazy


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jimmy I was having trouble too but are the.new.wheels sold on pairs or sets?? Do I have to oeder fronts and rears???? What's thw deal with this site??


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pairs Joe!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Inserts*

Here's some pics of the Vincent Centerline with an Anthill insert. The Vincent is a D size wheel. It(insert) sits MUCH higher on a A,B, or C size Vincent due to the center "nub" on the wheel. I believe that some of the nub can be removed so the insert will sit a little further down in the narrower aforementioned Vincents.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet!

This centerline style looks like it's going to offer quite a few styling options. Run it as is. Use inserts or moons. Paint accents. Yipeeeeeeee!

Thanks for the show and tell Jerry.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> I placed an order today ... I was just sticking stuff in my cart... it added up to 156 bucks... only to get email saying that the site processed by payment, but it has no list of what I ordered. Vincent asked me for a list. Since I was mostly going through the site and impulse buying, I can't remember what I bought.. 6 of this, 8 of that, 12 of the other thing...
> 
> I have to cancel my order and try again.... but I have to ask, what kind of site processes your paypal payment whithout remembering what items made up the total?
> How could have it even come up with a total without knowing what's in the cart?
> ...


After paying with PayPal at Vincents you MUST return to their site after PayPal payment is made to finalize order, so to speak. There is a link on the PayPal page after payment is made to send you back to the shop. When you return to the shop, the order list will be there and Vincents will have a record of your order. I made this mistake myself, and then recived an email asking what I had ordered. I couldn't remember what I had ordered either.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not getting this... I went to my paypal page, I see the transaction as completed... I hit the "details" tab... which is the only tab I see... and there's nothing there to get back to the Vincent page.. Did I misunderstand?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

its gets even crazier now... when I go to log in to the Vincent site, the site claims it has no record of my email address or account.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

win43 said:


> After paying with PayPal at Vincents you MUST return to their site after PayPal payment is made to finalize order, so to speak. There is a link on the PayPal page after payment is made to send you back to the shop. When you return to the shop, the order list will be there and Vincents will have a record of your order. I made this mistake myself, and then recived an email asking what I had ordered. I couldn't remember what I had ordered either.


Seem like a hassle to go thru to just get some wheels...IMHO


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, it is a hassle. As much as I LOVE his products, this fault in his website leaves a lot to be desired. I still can't fathom how a site can total up the items and process payment... without remembering what the items it totaled up are. I asked him to cancel my order... I'll try again another time. The whole process has been very frustrating.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ordered some up off of his E-pAY auctions....they are COOL!

These are going to be Buggy Time Fun! 

Bob...thanks for mentioning these rims TBI (THEY ROCK)...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah Bob... that's the way I'll go when I try to buy them next time.
They do look awfully cool in the pics. He has some interesting red with sliver trim rims I'm looking at.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*From Vincent's site.*

Note for using Paypal:
After finish payment on the paypal-side, please click back to the shop and confirm the order, otherwise I (and you) will not get a list of your order, thanks Vincent


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Vincent*

You can buy the Vincent wheel sets here in the USA.http://jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/slot_cars.htm


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*???*

I just placed an order for a set of Vincent wheels from Jags.Not the CenterLine style.Will these fit the AFX MagnaTraction chassis??? I ordered the A & E sizes.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

C'mon somebody.will these fit the AFX MT chassis.What about mounting them with a wheel press.Will the wheel press damage them?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I use the Tjet wheels on the rear of my 4-gear chassis and Tomy type for the fronts again on the 4 gear chassis. I don't see any reason why you could do this on a MT chassis?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I've never done this exact conversion, but....

The rear will be a regular press fit. 

Unfortunately you'll have modify the chassis front axle bores to accomodate the larger diameter axle required to mount the Vincents as is; or fab a reducer insert to adapt the bigger bore Vincent hub to the smaller diameter MT front axle. 

I dont know that either would be ideal. The larger bore (T-jet) axle with Vincents mounted would not be an independent set up. An insert adapter to reduce the larger bore Vincent to the MT front axle wouldnt be overly difficult, but it too would not be independent. 

Certainly with some trickeration one could finger out how to make a workable independent set up using the Vincents... but you'll have to compromise somewhere along the line no matter which route you choose.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So Jerry aka win, walked me through placing an order. I guess I had a duh moment.

Jimmy let me know what you want and we can get you some rims bud!!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks Joe... I decided to go the ebay route.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> thanks Joe... I decided to go the ebay route.




No sweat dude. I ordered around 40 rims so we are covered!!!!!!


----------



## dolphinfan67 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Vincent Wheels*

As a new member, I was reading back through old posts, and read this about Vincent Wheels. I have heard of others having ordering problems as well. I have bought a lot of wheels through Vincent, and I just send an email to him with a list of what I want. He has always sent my wheels before I have even paid for them. First time I ordered, he said they were shipped, and I hadn't paid. Thought it was odd, but they showed up, so I just Paypal him when I get them. Anyway, may save some confusion for guys looking to order.:thumbsup:


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Normally I like paying by paypal not that I am a particular friend of them (i can't stand busineses which like to monopolize areas) but it makes dealing with say the US of A a lot easier. But from time to time you stumble over something that annoys one. 
E.g. I tried after reading of Dash's clearance sales to order something from his side. I always look first wether the proprietor is willing to deliver outside the US. In this case I checked the tarifs and it listed tariffs to Germany. I thougt fine that'll do and started loading up my cart. At the ceck-out after having nearly finished everything and locked in to paypal the summ shown listed only the goods but no postage. So I tried again but it always came up with the same results. So I abandend the whole adventure and mailed Dan to ask why there was no postage shown and whether delivery to Germany was anyway possible. After a few days I got a reply from him that he doesn't deliver outside US. Fair enough and no hard feelings to you Dan 'cause I ereally admire what you are doing, but what annoid me a bit was the fact that the system would have let me complete the transaction without showing postage and having no default parameter for oversea orders and telling the potential customer that this kind of order can't be processed.

As I said probably not Dan's fault and I have to accept his reasons behind it but it shows how much we are at the mercy of such automaed systems.

Mario


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Mario, have you considered cultivating an American friend who can buy from these sellers and reship to you? 
if you know how to do a paypal personal payment as a cash advance or gift, then fees can be avoided and transactions can be processed.
the main reason so many have stopped selling outside of USA is that paypal makes it easy for the buyer to claim no delivery and the buyer gets the money back and the seller is totally screwed. 
you may PM me with the items you are interested in and I'll be your friend for this transaction. of course, you may have to pay two shipping fees because I will have to pay to have it shipped to me and then pay again to ship it to you.
this may cause the price to be too high in the end, so consider it carefully.

try to get an idea of the weight of such a package by placing similar bodies you already have in a reasonably sized box with packing material and go to the USPS.com site to figure international shipping from Norristown 19401 USA to you. then you can determine if the total shipping costs and the tariffs are worth trying to do such a transaction through an American middleman such as myself.

al


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I aviod selling overseas for the same reason... there's only so many times you can be ripped off before you wake up and start protecting yourself. It's not just the money aspect, it;s the time aspect too... going to the PO, waiting in line, filling out customs forms, only to have the buyer claim he never got the package. Freakin' drag, man


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

New show on the Discovery Channel - *Al Pink: "American Middleman"*


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

:lol: TBI is funny !!! :lol:


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

This also works vice versa!!
If someone needs ...lets say Faller stuff for example
please me know!


Kind regards
Ebi


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

This is one of the best parts of this hobby/habit! Being down the bottom of the world and upside down I wouldn't have and couldn't do probably 90% of the cars I've collected and customs I've built without the help from guys in the States and the UK. 
Big,big thanks go out to Goodwrench88 and Partspig. I really appreciate your help and support. 
Good on you Al. More often than not I will end up paying US postage then postage to me when guys source stuff for me. I always have to factor that into the total cost. It does suck on most stuff but "it is what it is".


----------

